# was geht südlich von Nürnberg (Allersberg, Heng, Neumarkt, Freystadt, Roth)



## chris84 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Freunde des Geländeradsportes! 

ich bin vor gut 3 Wochen aus dem schönen Saarland hier in das eben so schöne Mittelfranken umgesiedelt. Genauer gesagt nach Allersberg. Nachdem ich zusammen mit meiner Freundin die Wohnung auf Vordermann gebracht habe, ist ab sofort auch wieder etwas mehr zeit fürs Biken übrig. Heut morgen war ich schonmal im "Gebirge" am östlichen Ende der fränkischen Seenplatte unterwegs, den ein oder anderen Trail und nette Höhenmeter konnte ich da dank Garmin auch schon ausmachen. Da alleine fahren aber immer etwas langweilig und Trails aufm PC suchen etwas anstrengend ist möcht ich nun hier mal schauen was so tourenmäßig hier abgeht. 

- Gibt es hier in der Nähe (ich sag mal 10-15km um Allersberg) feste Touren- und Trainingstreffpunkte?

- Gibt es hier überhaupt gleichgesinnte Biker?

Wenn zumindest letzterer Punkt zu bejaen ist, wer hat Lust morgen (Sonntag) oder übermorgen (Allerheiligen, Montag) ne kleine Tour zu starten? Größenordnung 50-70km inkl. Anfahrt mit dem Bike, ca 1000hm, dorthin wo es Spaß macht...

Gibts hier in der Gegend auch die Woche über Abends nen Treffpunkt (Nightriden)? Die Arbeit lässt in den Wintermonaten ein Training im hellen die Woche über leider nicht zu...

Und nu bin ich gespannt, was hier so geht! 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## norman68 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Chris,

kommt natürlich erst mal drauf an was du fahren möchtest. Fahrer wirst hier für alles mögliche finden. Wenn du "nur" Touren fahren willst wo der ein oder ander Trail dabei ist kann man das hier schon machen. Allersberg selber weis ich jetzt direkt nichts. Ich komme aus Wendelstein hier gibt direkt das Wernloch, Steinbrüchlein. Wobei es dort zur Zeit auch viele Waldarbeiten gibt. Ich fahr meist mit einem Bekannten mehr Richtung Brun. Oder auch ab und an mal den Heidenberg bei Schwabach. Wenn ich allein unterwegs bin fahr ich sehr viel mit dem Cyclocrosser. Wenn wir mehr sind ist eins meiner Fullys im Einsatz. 

Meld dich einfach mal am WE fahr ich bei jeden Wetter unter der Woche hab ich nach der Arbeit meist keine große Lust mehr da ich da schon mit dem Bike nach Hause komme.

Zu meiner Person. Ich bin Ü40 der/die Mitfahrer sind alle meist so in den 30er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (31. Oktober 2010)

Also: 

- das alter der Mitfahrenden ist völlig wurscht 

- das Tempo erst mal auch, für echtes Training müssen sich eh die richtigen Leute finden, und bei Touren ist es egal 

- Die Strecken dürfen so abwechslungsreich wie möglich sein, ich bin schon recht gerne auf Trails unterwegs, und dabei darf es technisch durchaus auch anspruchsvoll und steil werden. Steil darfs durchaus auch Bergauf werden, solange es irgendwie fahrbar ist. 
Ich fahre ausschließlich Hardtail, d.h. zwar fahrtechnikorientiert, aber nicht abfahrtsorientiert.

von Zuhause bin ich gewohnt durchaus immer so 10-15km zu evtl. Treffpunkten zu radeln. Hier in Allersberg siehts so aus als braucht man diese Entfernung auch etwa um in interessantes Gebiet zu gelangen. Die direkte Umgebung ist recht flach und taugt nur für ne schnelle Hausrunde. 

Morgen will ich auf jeden Fall noch ne ausgiebige Runde drehen, daher mal Nägel mit Köpfen: Wenn du Zeit hast würd ich mich über ne kleine Einführungsrunde in der Gegend freuen, ich bin flexibel, gib mir Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt


----------



## norman68 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ist ok schick dir alles als PN


----------



## chris84 (13. November 2010)

ein schönes Wochenende mit sommerlichen Temperaturen steht vor der Tür 

jemand Lust auf ne locker flockige Runde heute (müsste so gegen 3 wieder zurück sein) oder Morgen (Uhrzeit und Länge egal, ich hab Zeit )? Startort von mir aus irgendwo max. 15km von Allersberg entfernt....


----------



## norman68 (13. November 2010)

@chris84

Lösch mal dein Postfach. PNs kommen nicht durch.


----------



## chris84 (15. Januar 2011)

jetzt wo es langsam frühling wird.... hol ich mal den Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung... 

vielleicht meldet sich ja mal noch der ein- oder andere zum Biken... 

ich werd morgen bei hoffentlich schönstem Frühlingswetter mal wieder ein ausgiebiges Türchen starten. Jemand Lust mitzumachen?


----------



## chris84 (21. Januar 2011)

ich komm grad vom Buchberg... geiles Bike-Revier! da geht was (wenns mal nicht so matschig ist  )

mich wundert ein wenig dass sich hier überhaupt keiner meldet, es gibt doch mit Sicherheit in dem Ecken hier mehr als ein Mountainbiker, da wird ja wohl auch der ein oder andere hier angemeldet sein 

Ich werd auf jeden Fall regelmäßig trainieren gehen, abwechseln in alle Himmelsrichtungen. Morgen Mittag werd ich auch wieder eine Runde drehen, und je nach Wetter am Sonntag. Dann vermutlich mal wieder in westliche und südliche Richtung... immer auf der Suche nach Höhenmetern  und Trails 

ich bin mal gespannt ob hier mal noch etwas mehr leben in den Thread kommt...


----------



## chris84 (28. Januar 2011)

und wieder Wochenende! 

morgen früh werd ich wieder ne Runde drehen, so 2,5-3h, vermutlich Richtung Heng - Berg - Burgthann o.ä...

Und Sonntag morgen ebenfalls, 2,5-4h, Richtung noch offen. Startzeiten sind auch noch nicht festgelegt, Wetter soll super werden, evtl. zieh ich die Spikes noch auf...

jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## quattro123 (4. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Tipps! freue mich jetzt schon auf den Sommer!


----------



## alf126 (26. Februar 2011)

hi chris,

komme aus neumarkt. fahre in der regel dillberg, buchberg, mariahilfsberg und alles drum herum. ist ne nette strecke mit allem was spass macht. wenn du lust hast, kann man ja mal zusammen fahren. bin morgen wieder unterwegs so ab 14:30 Uhr. berg wäre vielleicht ein guter treffpunkt. melde dich einfach. gruß ralf

---der weg ist das ziel---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (27. Februar 2011)

na endlich meldet sich mal noch jemand zu Wort 

Ich war gestern ne nette Runde über die Buchberg-Trails, schön hart gefroren, hat ordentlich Spaß gemacht!  
War aber noch recht gemütlich unterwegs, weil die Erkältung grad erst abgeklungen ist. Deshalb war ich die letzten 2 Wochen auch nicht unterwegs. Und in Anbetracht des Wetters aktuell draußen werd ich mich heut wohl nicht aufs Bike setzen 
Aber die Woche solls Wetter ja wieder deutlich besser werden, dann geht auf jeden Fall wieder was! 

Als Treffpunkt käme mir allerdings Postbauer-Heng etwas gelegener, bis Berg sinds von hier aus ca. 20km, und da liegen ja auch schon die ersten Hügel dazwischen...

nächstes WE könnten wir ne Runde starten!


----------



## chris84 (3. März 2011)

sooo und schon wieder Wochenende und super Wetter! 

Samstag morgen steht en Türchen aufm Plan und Sonntag morgen, beide male vermutlich Richtung Oberpfalz/fränkische Alp. Sonntag will ich zeitig los, mittags gehts noch zum Umzug 

jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## alf126 (5. März 2011)

lust mit zu fahren hätte ich am sonntag. wo kann man sich am besten treffen und wann soll es los gehen?
heute solls noch ne runde um neumarkt werden.


----------



## chris84 (5. März 2011)

ich starte gleich Richtung Sulzbürg, von dort weiter Richtung Buchberg und wieder zurück nach Allersberg. Wenn du dazu stoßen willst, ruf an, Handynummer kommt per PN

morgen muss ich recht früh los, um 14:00 will ich hier zum Umzug... Wenn du nix gegen früh aufstehn hast könnten wir uns um halb 10 in Tyrolsberg treffen und von dort zum Buchberg fahren...


----------



## alf126 (5. März 2011)

hallo chris,

ich hab nichts gegen früh aufstehen, schaffe das morgen aber nicht. werde so gegen 14 uhr starten. 
gruß ralf


----------



## chris84 (5. März 2011)

ok, dann starten wir nächstes Wochenende wieder einen Versuch! Hab heute wieder gemerkt dass es da noch einiges zu erkunden gibt. 

Und: Buchberg rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (10. März 2011)

und wieder Wochenende! 

geniales Frühlingswetter ist gemeldet... ich werd vermutlich Samstag und Sonntag zu ner Runde starten! Jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Dämon__ (10. März 2011)

Hi Junger  würde ja gerne aber du hast ja so weit weg ziehen müssen. 
Wenn du mich mal einladen würdest käme ich aber auch mal vorbei.


----------



## Ralfbausa (11. März 2011)

Servus,

Ich plane im Juli ne Alpenüberquerung und muss jetzt auch langsam anfangen. Derzeit kämpfe ich noch mit ner Grippe will das Training, da ja jetzt Frühling wird, angehen.

Melde mich wenn ich nen (Zeit)plan habe.

Grüße aus Allersberg.

Ralf


----------



## chris84 (11. März 2011)

@Dämon: was treibstn du dich hier rum? 

du kannst jederzeit gern vorbei kommen, aber zum Einladen kenn ich die Gegend hier noch nicht genug, bin ja die ganze Zeit mehr im dunkeln als im hellen gefahren, oder es lag so viel schnee dass Wege nicht erkennbar waren  
Aber ich arbeite dran! Im Gegensatz zu deiner Lage am Hochwaldrand muss man hier aber immer ca. 15km durch die Ebene strampeln bis es interessant wird 
Ich bin übrigens übernächstes WE wieder im Saarland, je nach Wetter könnte man da Samstags vielleicht mal ne Runde drehen 

@Ralf: ne Alpenüberquerung im Juli? dann solltest du aber langsam Gas geben  Ich fahr je nach Wetter auch 2-3 mal in der Woche abends ne Runde im Halbdunkel (meist so ca. 2h, das reicht grad für ne Tyrolsberg- oder Buchbergrunde), am WE sind die Touren meist ein wenig länger. Wenn du wieder fit bist und mitfahren willst, einfach kurz Bescheid geben. Schick mir mal per PN deine Adresse hier in Allersberg ...


----------



## Dämon__ (12. März 2011)

> @Dämon: was treibstn du dich hier rum?


Ich beobachte alles!


> Ich bin übrigens übernächstes WE wieder im Saarland, je nach Wetter könnte man da Samstags vielleicht mal ne Runde drehen


Sonntag ist CTF in Luxemburg, wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dort am Start.
Alle anderen kommen bestimmt auch.
Wäre doch was...oder?


----------



## chris84 (12. März 2011)

ich muss sonntags mittags ja wieder zurück, das wird vermutlich etwas knapp...


----------



## chris84 (18. März 2011)

neues Wochenende, neues Glück 

wie es morgen Wettertechnisch aussieht ist noch etwas offen, aber am Sonntag solls ja wieder recht nett werden. Da steht bei mir wieder mal ne kleine Runde aufm Plan. 

Wer will mit? Ralf? Alf?


----------



## Ralfbausa (21. März 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> neues Wochenende, neues Glück
> 
> Wer will mit? Ralf? Alf?



Sorry, bin (war) noch immer nicht fit. Ich schaue mal wegen Planung am nächstem WoEn.

Wie sehen den die "Eckdaten" einer kleinen Runde aus?
Ich bin nicht wirklich in Form und möchte ungern Bremse sein...


----------



## chris84 (21. März 2011)

nächstes WE kannst du schonmal heimlich vortrainieren, da bin ich auf Heimaturlaub 

die "kleinere Runde" am Sonntag wurde doch etwas größer, nämlich einmal rund um Neumarkt rum, knapp 80km/1500hm...

Ich versuch meist am WE etwas ausgedehnter zu Biken wenns die Zeit zulässt, kleine Runden in der Woche abends (ab nächste Woche ists ja länger hell) liegen so im Bereich 30-50km. Aber ich bin da völlig flexibel


----------



## chris84 (31. März 2011)

Ein Wochenende mit ziemlich sommerlichen Temperaturen steht bevor...

Zeit die kurz bux auszupacken 

Jemand Lust auf ne locker flockige Tour? Sonntag morgen will evtl. mal wieder Richtung Reichswald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (18. April 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> Ein Wochenende mit ziemlich sommerlichen Temperaturen steht bevor...
> Jemand Lust auf ne locker flockige Tour? Sonntag morgen will evtl. mal wieder Richtung Reichswald...



Hi,
ich muss das Thema mal wieder hochholen. 
Es geht endlich besser und die Antibiotika müssten jetzt auch aus dem Körper raus seien. 

Über Ostern schauts bei mir a bissel schlecht aus wegen Terminen und Besuch, danach sollten wir es dann endlich mal angehen.

Wie schauts den unter der Woche mit ner Feierabendrunde aus, gibts das bevorzugte Tage und Zeiten?

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## chris84 (18. April 2011)

aha, endlich mal wieder meldung 

Über Ostern bin ich im Saarland, und das WE drauf möglicherweise am Gardasee 

Heut abend geh ich noch ne Runde drehen, morgen abend vielleicht auch. Ansonsten wär ich voraussichtlich ab 02.Mai wieder verfügbar, die Woche über bin ich recht flexibel, ab 18:00 kann ich meist starten. Montags abends klappt nicht wg. ner Schulung. Von meiner Seite aus können wir nen mehr oder weniger fixen Wochentermin ausmachen, z.B. immer Dienstags und Donnerstags oder so...


----------



## Tackleberry86 (25. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute bekomm wahrscheinlich nächste Woche mein neues bike und hab Lust gleich voll durch zu Starten  (wenns die Kondi zulässt)

Habt ihr nun eig. feste tage in der Woche ?

Komme aus Freystadt also ein Katzensprung nach Allersberg


----------



## chris84 (26. Mai 2011)

Sonntags morgens bin ich meistens unterwegs, wenn ich nicht auf Heimaturlaub bin. Bis dato aber immer noch alleine... von daher gibts auch noch keine feste Uhrzeit... und keinen festen Treffpunkt. Wenn du in Freystadt wohnst können wir uns auf dem Möninger Berg treffen, da ist dann auch gleich schon die erste Abfahrt. Und dann Richtung Oberpfalz...

Ansonsten guck ich aber täglich hier rein, d.h. wir können auch mal kurzfristig was abmachen...


----------



## Tackleberry86 (26. Mai 2011)

Super 

Ja Sonntag is bei mir auch immer frei, außer wir machen Sa abend einen drauf.
Dann is der Morgen auf jeden Fall für schlafen reserviert

Warte im Moment noch auf mein Bike denke nicht das es diesen Sonntag klappt, nächsten aber bestimmt 

Bis bald


----------



## chris84 (26. Mai 2011)

Tackleberry86 schrieb:


> Super
> Ja Sonntag is bei mir auch immer frei, außer wir machen Sa abend einen drauf.
> Dann is der Morgen auf jeden Fall für schlafen reserviert


na, das is aber kein Grund dafür sonntags morgens kein Rad zu fahren 
Wie weit is denn deine Kondition, wie viel km/hm trauste dir denn zu?


----------



## Tackleberry86 (27. Mai 2011)

Also Konditionell trau ich mir im Moment noch nicht all zu viel zu aber 40 KM sollten gehen wielang ich dafür brauche kann auch schlecht sagen. Bin selten auf zeit gefahren eher wegen Spass an der Sache und der Landschaft  

Aber ich denke das finden wir schon bald raus


----------



## Tackleberry86 (27. Mai 2011)

Aber ich bin zuversichtlich das mit dem SE 9000 von Ghost, welches ich anfangs nächster Woche erwarte, einiges gehen sollte


----------



## chris84 (28. Mai 2011)

heut 3-4h Richtung Neumarkt...

morgen >4h Richtung Nordost... (wenn keiner Lust hat mit zum Tegernsee zu fahn)

jemand Lust/Zeit mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (28. Mai 2011)

da zum Tegernsee niemand mitfahren will werd ich morgen ne Frankenalp/Oberpfalz-Tour fahren, Start ist um 10:47 in Nürnberg am Hauptbahnhof (ich komme mit dem Zug aus Allersberg), von dort gehts am Tiergarten entlang Richtung Moritzberg, dann auf die Alp und bis zum Buchberg. Dann flach zurück nach Allersberg, von dort fährt der Zug wieder nach Nbg, falls von dort jemand mitfahren möchte...


----------



## Tackleberry86 (29. Mai 2011)

Hört sich gut an Chris. Leider kommt mein Bike erst nächste Woche. Aber wenn die tour gut ist könnten wir sie ja mal wiederholen...


----------



## chris84 (31. Mai 2011)

die Tour war klasse! in Nürnberg zu starten lohnt sich, aber etwas Kondition brauchts damit man es wieder schafft bis zurück 

hab die Tour bei GPS-Tour.info hochgeladen: 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80559.html

fürs nächste mal werd ich die Runde Höhenmeter-mäßig noch ein wenig pimpen


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Mai 2011)

Sieht nach einer geilen Tour aus, muss doch mal hoch kommen.
Hast du übrigens sehr schön beschrieben und das mit der Bahn ist auch klasse.

Bischt awwa nommo geraast...


----------



## Tackleberry86 (31. Mai 2011)

Geile Tour dafür das sie vor unserer Haustür liegt. Aber dafür muss ich noch a paar Abende durch die Gegend heizen, zwecks der Kondition


----------



## chris84 (31. Mai 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bischt awwa nommo geraast...


bin ich gaaar net  ich hab sogar einige Pausen gemacht und die Spiegelreflex mitgeschleppt für die Fotos 

so langsam find ich hier die brauchbaren Ecken, die Saarländer können bald einen Besuch planen 

aber es gibt auch noch einiges zu tun: Der Frankenweg hat 250km, den werd ich mal so nach und nach in Angriff nehmen. Und ein Stück Jakobsweg gibts auch noch, und noch einiges mehr...


hier ist die Todo-Liste: 
http://www.fraenkischer-albverein.de/wandern/unsere-wanderwege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (1. Juni 2011)

Tackleberry86 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an Chris. Leider kommt mein Bike erst nächste Woche. Aber wenn die tour gut ist könnten wir sie ja mal wiederholen...


wie schauts, is dein Bike schon da?


----------



## Tackleberry86 (2. Juni 2011)

Ja ist heute Nachmittag gekommen. Wie siehts aus mit ner kleinen Vatertagstour so ab 12 Uhr für 2-3 Std. ?


----------



## chris84 (2. Juni 2011)

das war jetzt etwas zu kurzfristig, ich war heut morgen mit RalfB ausgiebig unterwegs: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80736.html

Hab noch nen Interessanten Tourtip bekommen, den ich vielleicht morgen oder Samstag fahren wollte: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.67387.html
Wenn du lust hast etwas technisch zu fahren kannste mitkommen, ich wollte den Track noch etwas ausschmücken, ggf. könntest du abkürzen wenns dir zu viel ist...


----------



## Tackleberry86 (2. Juni 2011)

Ja fast die gleiche Route  Wir sind zum Rothsee einmal um beide rum und dann nach Hause. Aber halt den Kanal entlang gefahren.

Ging ganz gut nur die letzten 8 Kilometer waren richtig bitter 

Morgen muss ich abreiten und am Sa Morgen fahren wir nach Osternohe Downhill biken

Wenn ich das überlebe, können wir nächste Woche mal was zusammen angreifen !


----------



## chris84 (2. Juni 2011)

na du gehst ja gleich aufs Ganze 

O'nohe ist nix für mich...

hatte oben den falschen Link für die Tour von heute gesetzt, jetzt stimmts...


----------



## Ralfbausa (2. Juni 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> das war jetzt etwas zu kurzfristig, ich war heut morgen mit RalfB ausgiebig unterwegs: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80736.html



Stimmt, guat wars... 
Mein Ciclo ist doch nicht so schlecht eingestellt. Habe fast dieselben hm.

Machen wir bald wieder, wenn ich weiss wann ich frei bekomme.
Möning, Buchberg wäre schon spassig.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## chris84 (6. Juni 2011)

morgen abend, 18:00 Uhr: entspannte Feierabend-Runde bis ca. 21Uhr (kurz vor Dunkel). Jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Tackleberry86 (7. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei! Wo soll es los gehen ?


----------



## Tackleberry86 (7. Juni 2011)

Tackleberry86 schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Wo soll es los gehen ?



PS Habe Osternohe überlebt, aber gradeee so


----------



## chris84 (7. Juni 2011)

ich starte hier in Allersberg um 18:00. Könnt um 18:40 aufm Möninger Berg sein, von dort würde sich dann eine Weiterfahrt zum Buchberg anbieten...

klappt das bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tackleberry86 (8. Juni 2011)

Ja das klappt. Dann treffen wir uns um 18:40 Uhr an der Gipfelkapelle des Mönigner Bergs. Ich schau mal das ich noch 2 Kumpel von mir aktivieren kann 

Bis dann


----------



## Ralfbausa (8. Juni 2011)

Tackleberry86 schrieb:


> Ja das klappt. Dann treffen wir uns um 18:40 Uhr an der Gipfelkapelle des Mönigner Bergs. Ich schau mal das ich noch 2 Kumpel von mir aktivieren kann
> 
> Bis dann



Fahrt Ihr jetzt gestern oder heute? 
Hier schauts bereits arg nach regen aus, vermute da geht heute nicht viel.
Bei ner Abendrunde wäre ich schon auch dabei. (Do?)

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## Tackleberry86 (8. Juni 2011)

Also eig war heute (Mi) gemeint aber bei dem Wetter würd ich auch eher auf morgen (Do) plädieren.


----------



## chris84 (8. Juni 2011)

ich dachte morgen wäre eindeutig, wenns am 06.06. geschrieben ist, das morgen war nämlich gestern 

gestern hat das Wetter auch gepasst, und ich hab ne schöne Runde gedreht! und ich war auch um 18:40 aufm Möninger Berg 

heute und morgen klappt bei mir leider nicht, vielleicht Freitag, und je nach Wetter Sa und So...

in Zukunft schreib ich immer exakt Wochentag und Datum dazu


----------



## Tackleberry86 (8. Juni 2011)

Ja morgen also gestern war ich aufm Sulzbürg um 16:30 Uhr 

Da war das Wetter auch gut ...

Also in Zukunft immer Wochentag + Datum


----------



## chris84 (8. Juni 2011)

kennst du dich aufm Sulzbürg aus, gibts da brauchbare Trails/Abfahrten? 

ich war da bis jetzt 2-3 mal, aber so wirklich überzeugt hat mich der Hügel noch nicht...


----------



## Tackleberry86 (8. Juni 2011)

Du sagst es ja schon es ist halt nur ein Hügel und die Trails sind eig nicht durchgängig, nur die profesorische Straße kann man fast durchfahren aber das ist halt technisch einschläfernd...

Ich benutz ihn eig nur konditionstechnisch und weil es nach dem Möninger Berg, der nächste an mir ist.


----------



## chris84 (11. Juni 2011)

wer hat dieses WE Zeit und Lust biken zu gehn? Wenns Wetter passt von mir aus heute, Sonntag und Montag


----------



## Ralfbausa (11. Juni 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> wer hat dieses WE Zeit und Lust biken zu gehn? Wenns Wetter passt von mir aus heute, Sonntag und Montag



Mahlzeit,

wenn ich gewusst hätte, das Du heut so früh auf bist....
Ich hatte nur vormittag Zeit und bin für ein paar Stunden 8:30 los.

Morgen geht leider nix, Montag evt. Ich melde mich wenn ich Zeit habe.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juni 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> wer hat dieses WE Zeit und Lust biken zu gehn? Wenns Wetter passt von mir aus heute, Sonntag und Montag



sag mal ist die Freundin eigentlich noch bei dir?


----------



## chris84 (11. Juni 2011)

heut morgen hatte ich eh keine Zeit, sonst hätt ich mich gestern schon gemeldet. Und so wie das Wetter im Moment aussieht mach ich heut eher noch etwas "Gartenarbeit" 

Ruf einfach an wenns bei dir klappt. Morgen früh will ich auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen, und Montag wär ich flexibel.

@Dämon: natürlich! die is nur gut erzogen und weiß was gut für mich ist


----------



## chris84 (12. Juni 2011)

a Traum war das Wetter heut!  bin heute mal ganz entspannt die Zeugenbergrunde genudelt. 

morgen Vormittag könnte das Wetter noch passen, d.h. Start so gegen 9 Uhr, 3-4h Tour hab ich mal angedacht... jemand Zeit & Lust?


----------



## Ralfbausa (12. Juni 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> morgen Vormittag könnte das Wetter noch passen, d.h. Start so gegen 9 Uhr, 3-4h Tour hab ich mal angedacht... jemand Zeit & Lust?



Nabend, wenn's nicht regnet bin ich dabei. 3-4  Stunden (dann regnets wahrscheinlich eh). Ich rufe 8:30 mal durch...da bin ich dann schon 2:30 Stunden wach. 

Habe heute die Nobby Nic draufgezogen, könnten wir gleich mal testen.


----------



## chris84 (12. Juni 2011)

geht klar!


----------



## chris84 (13. Juni 2011)

heut morgen 4 Stunden bei bestem Wetter geradelt... und es regnet immer noch net  auf den Wetterbericht ist auch keinen Verlass mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (23. Juni 2011)

ein langes WE ist gerade angebrochen 

ich werd gleich ne Runde biken gehen, vermutlich Richtung Dillberg. 
Morgen, Samstag und Sonntag geht je nach Wetter (das ja im Moment gar nicht so schlecht aussieht) auch was, vielleicht sogar ne Runde Richtung Altmühlthal. 

Jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## chris84 (25. Juni 2011)

Für morgen steht eine Runde in den Süden auf dem Plan, Richtung Altmühltal: Röschberg, Frankenweg, Pyras, Hilpoltstein. 

Von Allersberg aus ca. 70km, Höhenmeter unbekannt. Start zwischen 7 und halb 8 morgen früh hier in Allersberg, spätestens 12 müsste ich wieder zurück sein. 

jemand dabei? Bitte kurz Meldung hier!

Natürlich nur wenns nicht regnet...


----------



## chris84 (7. Juli 2011)

und wieder Wochenende...

Samstag morgen, 8-12 Uhr, Mittags hab ich leider keine Zeit

Sonntag 8-12 Uhr, danach Challenge...

Strecke und Richtung noch offen, an einem von beiden Tagen wohl ne Runde mit den Dillberg-Trails und Buchberg...

wer hat interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. August 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> und wieder Wochenende...



...leider noch nicht ganz. Am Di/Mi soll es aber Sommer werden.

Plane daher am Mi Abend ein kleine Runde. (~2 Stunden)
Wer hat interesse mitzufahren?

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## chris84 (1. August 2011)

Mittwoch klappt bei mir vermutlich leider nicht. Morgen bin ich ich mittags schon mit der Freundin unterwegs, deshalb werd ich jetzt gleich noch ne flotte Runde drehen. Und dann hoffen dass kommendes WE das Wetter auch mal wieder passt...


----------



## Ralfbausa (11. August 2011)

Hi,

Wetter soll zum Ende der Woche immer besser werden.
Ich werde morgen nach dem Mittag ne Runde fahren.
Wenn jemand Zeit hat...?

WoEn habe ich bisher noch keinen Plan evt. am So.

Ich würde auch gern mal eine OneWay Tour machen.
Wie war das mit Nbg oder Altmühltal mit dem Zug? Zug Hin, Bike Her oder umgekehrt.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## chris84 (11. August 2011)

dummerweise krieg ich am WE Besuch  Morgen klappt auf jeden Fall schonmal nicht. 

kann aber sein dass ne Runde biken zwischendurch sa oder so doch klappt, mal gucken...

ich meld mich wenn was geht!


----------



## Ralfbausa (15. August 2011)

Hi,
war am So ne kleine Runde (4 h) Richtung Dillberg. Perfekte Temperatur aber recht schlammig. 

Am T..berg gehts ja richtig gut.
Hat jemand an dem Ast gesägt
und damit den Trial freigelegt?

Schauen wir mal ob das Wetter wieder besser wird, derzeit schaut es nicht so aus.

LG
Ralf


----------



## chris84 (15. August 2011)

und jetzt siehts schon wieder deutlich besser aus! 

am WE hats leider nicht hingehauen... das Wetter soll die Woche täglich besser werden, da können wir abends mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Kommendes WE bin ich mal wieder auf Heimaturlaub...


----------



## tobyv (19. August 2011)

heyho, würd mich auch mal gern anschließen...
bin zwar technisch noch nicht allzugut aber irgendwie funktioniert das ganze schon.

trails sind mir das liebste und bissl touren.
wann trefft ihr euch mal wieder?

ich komm aus fürth, 24 und habn hardtail...

wenn ihr lust habt könnt ihr uns auf facebook unterstützen:
Facebook-Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (20. August 2011)

ich bin dieses WE wie schon erwähnt auf Heimaturlaub. Für kommende Woche sieht das Wetter aber ganz gut aus, da könnte man was starten. Wenn von der Arbeit aus nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich meist so ab 18:00 startklar...


----------



## alf126 (9. September 2011)

hallo zusammen,
ich fahre morgen früh (10 uhr - wenn ihr wollt auch früher) und/oder sonntag nachmittag (15 uhr) die Zeugenbergrunde . wer lust hat bitte kurz melden. treffpunkt sparkasse obere marktstrasse. 

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (9. September 2011)

hallo, 

ich fahre morgen um 10 und vielleicht am sonntag um 15 uhr die zeugenbergrunde. treffpunkt sparkasse obere marktstraße.
wer lust hat mit zu fahren einfach kurz melden

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (9. September 2011)

Sonntag mittag bin ich evtl. auch unterwegs, hängt aber vom Wetter ab und ich weiß noch nicht so ganz genau wann ich los komme. Wir können aber Treffpunkt 15Uhr mal stehen lassen, wenn ich da bin bin ich pünktlich, wenn nicht hats nicht geklappt. 
Morgen, Samstag klappt leider nicht. Da geh ich RedBull District Ride gucken


----------



## alf126 (14. September 2011)

hallo,

wer hat lust am donnerstag oder freitag eine feierabend runde zu drehen. wetter soll gut sein.
treffpunkt sparkasse obere marktstr. (oder auch woanders in NM); 17:30 Uhr; strecke ist mir eigentlich egal, es sollte nur wenig asphalt sein (vorschlag wäre dillberg , buchberg, mariahilf, fuchsberg) ca. 2std
wer lust hat bitte kurz melden.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (21. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,
das wochenende ruft und schönes wetter gibt es auch. also am sonntagmorgen (10 uhr) in und um neumarkt. bin für alles offen, hauptsache spass ist dabei.
wer lust hat einfach melden.
vorschlag treffpunkt: sparkasse obere marktstr.

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (21. Oktober 2011)

ich würd sagen... das passt! 

ich denk da bin ich dabei!


----------



## alf126 (21. Oktober 2011)

hallo chris,

treffpunkt und zeit hat sich geändert - am brunnen in pelchenhofen 9:45 uhr. es fahren noch mehrere leute mit.
wahlweise könnten wir uns auch um 9:30 uhr an der sparkasse treffen und gemeinsam dort hin fahren.
geb doch kurz bescheid. wir würden uns freuen wenn du mit fährst.

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (21. Oktober 2011)

mehrere Leute klingt gut! 

Prinzipiell wär mir Neumarkt lieber, das sind schon 20km Anfahrt. 9:30 passt. 

Wieviel km bzw. hm sind denn geplant, und wie ambitioniert wird gefahren? Nicht dass ich mir für den Rückweg ein VGN-Ticket holen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf126 (22. Oktober 2011)

also 9:30 sparkasse. wegen km, hm und ambitionen mach dir mal keinen kopf, wir fahren kein rennen. können wir ganz spontan variieren.

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (22. Oktober 2011)

ok, ich versuche pünktlich da zu sein. 

Wenn du magst, schick mir mal noch deine Handynummer per PN, dass du falls was dazwischen kommen sollte (Plattfuß o. tech. defekt) nicht ewig in der Kälte stehen musst...


----------



## chris84 (23. Oktober 2011)

suuuuper Tour heute! 

Kaiserwetter und lecker Trails, was will man mehr? War ne echt coole Truppe! Da werde ich in  Zukunft auf jeden Fall öfter mal am Start sein!


----------



## haumdaucher (24. Oktober 2011)

Wo seids denn gfahren?


----------



## alf126 (24. Oktober 2011)

also die tour war doch mal wieder richtig spassig. fies bergauf und lustig bergab. alles rund um neumarkt. mal sehen was das nächste wochenende für wetter bringt.

@thomas, hut ab, für deine bisherige mountainbike carriere => super gefahren

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (24. Oktober 2011)

also ich wär nächstes WE wieder mit am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf126 (3. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

auch dieses WE soll wieder schönes wetter bringen. wieder eine gute gelegenheit das bike zu nutzen. 
wann: sonntag 9:30 uhr
wo: auf dem radweg gegenüber von loderbach (loderbach zwischen NM und berg)
und wie immer, spass steht im vordergrund und nicht die zeit
wer lust hat einfach unter termine sich als mitfahrer eintragen oder kurz bescheid geben.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (11. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

am sonntag um 10 uhr ist noch mal biken um neumarkt angesagt. wer lust hat einfach melden.
treffpunkt irgendwo in/um neumarkt rum.

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (12. November 2011)

kann dieses WE leider nicht... nächstes bin ich wieder am Start!


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2011)

Hey Chris,
ich komm auch aus Allersberg, fürchte aber dass es bei mir a weng an der Fitness scheitert. Ich fang grad erst mit dem Mountainbiken an, hab noch net mal mein Bike abgeholt


----------



## alf126 (19. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

wer hat am WE lust und zeit eine runde zu drehen? werde für sonntag einen termin eintragen. bitte einfach kurz melden oder als mitfahrer eintragen.

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (20. November 2011)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hey Chris,
> ich komm auch aus Allersberg, fürchte aber dass es bei mir a weng an der Fitness scheitert. Ich fang grad erst mit dem Mountainbiken an, hab noch net mal mein Bike abgeholt


na ohne Bike wird das nix 

Wenn du Lust hast dich mal total zu verausgaben kann ich dir hier aber mal ein bisschen was zeigen


----------



## BigJohn (20. November 2011)

Tja, leider hat sich mein Händler dazu entschieden lieber krank im Bett rumzuliegen, anstatt meim Bike den letzten Schliff zu verpassen  Aber nächstes Wochenende hol ich den Hobel ab. Dann können wir schaun, ob du mich mal durch die Gegend scheuchen kannst. Wie lang ich durchhalt bleibt abzuwarten


----------



## alf126 (25. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

werde heute abend meine neue funzel ausprobieren und so gegen 17 oder 18 uhr das licht im wald anmachen. angedacht ist ein kleine runde im dillberg und noch was mehr, ca. 2h.
wer lust hat einfach melden. treffpunkt würde ich loderbach vorschlagen oder irgendwo dann auf der strecke. zeugenbergrunde

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (9. Dezember 2011)

fährt am Sonntag jemand? Die üblichen steilen Rampen dürften bei dem Wetter wohl kaum zu meistern sein 
Wenns allzu nass wäre würd ich wahrscheinlich eher ne Runde über überwiegend befestigte/Sandwege fahren...


----------



## alf126 (10. Dezember 2011)

moin zusammen,

bin morgen dabei. bitte aber kein zu hohes tempo,habe die letzte woche gar nichts machen können. hinzu kommt, bin erkältungstechnisch ein wenig angeschlagen. ist 10 uhr in NM sparkasse obere marktstr. ok?

gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (11. Dezember 2011)

ich schau mal ob ich das morgen früh schaffe... wenn nicht geb ich per SMS bescheid!


----------



## chris84 (12. Dezember 2011)

eine schöne Tour war das gestern! super Wetter, und dank Frost relativ lange trocken, erst die letzten paar km wurde es etwas matschig 

nächstes WE wartet schon die nächste Tour!


----------



## BigJohn (13. Dezember 2011)

Mich würd mal interessieren, wie anspruchsvoll (Technik/Kondition) eure Touren sind, ich fürcht nämlich dass ich da net mithalten kann bzw aufhalt


----------



## chris84 (13. Dezember 2011)

das ist immer stark von Tagesform, Wetter und Lust abhängig. Letzten Sonntag war recht gemütlich und technisch nicht sooo anspruchsvoll. 
Fahr doch einfach mal mit. Dann wissen wir wie kompatibel wir sind  Im Zweifelsfalle kann man ja immer noch abkürzen...


----------



## chris84 (17. Dezember 2011)

Das Wetter sieht nicht sooo doll aus für morgen...

ich denke ich werd morgen mal ne gemütliche Kanalrunde zwecks Grundlagentraining drehen... Wenn jemand mit will, bescheid geben! Vermutlich werd ich von hier Richtung Norden am neuen Kanal entlang fahren und dann am alten weiter bis Heng oder so...


----------



## thomas450 (17. Dezember 2011)

Servus Chris,

hab den Fred durch Zufall entdeckt. Schau mir meistens nur die Alpen-Themen an.

Du hat ja endlich ein paar Mitstreiter gefunden
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich fahr meistens Sonntag morgen um 7:30 oder 8:30 in Pyrbaum los.
7:30 Grundlage flach.
8:30 Gelände. Mal mehr mal weniger. 

Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst gern mal mit kommen. Sind in der Regel gegen Mittag wieder zurück.


Gruß Thomas

Morgen geht's um 8:30 los.


----------



## chris84 (17. Dezember 2011)

das klingt gut... is aber leider etwas arg früh, ich bekomm so früh kein Frühstück, unsere Bäckerei macht Sonntags erst um 7:30 auf, und vor 9 lässt mich die Frau net gehn 

Wenn ihr aber hier in der Nähe vorbeikommt würd ich mich anschließen...


----------



## thomas450 (18. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Ich will Mittags wieder zu Hause sein. 

In Allersberg kommen wir eher selten vorbei. Ich treff mich mit den anderen in Postbauer. Gelegentlich fahren wir zwar mal zum Rothsee. Ich denke das ist für Dich eher uninteressant.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2011)

Um den Rothsee wollte ich heute eigentlich auch rum fahren, aber für den Wind war ich dann doch zu frisch angezogen, also hab ich in den Wald zurückgezogen. Bei Nässe is so ne Harvesterschneise nur bedingt anfängerfreundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (18. Dezember 2011)

da das Wetter heut so nett war bin ich dann doch zu den Hügeln gefahren und hab sogar wunderbar verschneite Schneelandschaften entdeckt 

@Thomas: gibts da in Postbauer ne feste Uhrzeit für den Treff? Vielleicht schaff ichs ja mal (sonntags morgens heimlich aus dem Schlafzimmer stehlen )

@BigJohn: ja ja, die Baumschubser sind wieder fleißig unterwegs... musste mich da heut auch durch unwegsames Gelände schlagen, wo vor kurzem noch ein ordentlicher Weg war...

Ich meld mich übrigens schonmal für Weihnachten ab. Da werd ich in der alten Heimat biken gehen...


----------



## thomas450 (19. Dezember 2011)

> chris84
> gibts da in Postbauer ne feste Uhrzeit für den Treff?  Vielleicht schaff ichs ja mal (sonntags morgens heimlich aus dem  Schlafzimmer stehlen


In Postbauer gehts eine halbe Stunde später los. Also um 8:00 oder um 9:00Uhr.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BigJohn (27. Dezember 2011)

@Chris: Kannst du Strecken in der näheren Umgebung von Allersberg zum üben Empfehlen? Ich merk grade wenns ansatzweise technisch wird, dass mein Kopf in den Schissermodus schalten will.

/EDIT: Ok die Frage kann ich mir glaub ich selber beantworten. Von der Umgehung rüber Richtung Freystädter Str. bzw Neumarkter Str. is alles voller Trampelpfaden und Singletrails. Ob mich das technisch voran bringt is erst mal egal, macht zu viel Spaß.


----------



## chris84 (28. Dezember 2011)

zwischen Neumarkter und Freystädter liegt nur ein kleiner Teil der Trails...

schau mal hier: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.2559039592743&lon=11.2517380714417&zoom=15
Alle schwarz gestrichelten Linien sind Pfade....
Zum Üben besonders zu empfehlen ist der Bereich westlich der Kapelle St. Wolfgang und der kleine Steinbruch an der unbefestigten Straße zwischen Allersberg und Reckenricht, hier nochmal rangezoomt: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.2617297172546&lon=11.2494286894798&zoom=17
Da kann man sich auch mal ein wenig an steile Abfahrten und Rampen rantasten ohne tief zu fallen...


----------



## alf126 (1. Januar 2012)

euch allen einen guten start ins neue jahr und dass der trail nie enden wird.
gruss
ralf


----------



## chris84 (1. Januar 2012)

auch von mir die besten Wünsche und viele Trailkilometer für 2012!

Im Moment bin ich Erkältungstechnisch ein wenig außer Gefecht, aber kommendes WE geht vielleicht schon wieder was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. Januar 2012)

Auch ein gesundes Neues von mir! War über Silvester in der Pfalz und bin leider noch net wieder zum radeln gekommen (allerdings würd ich das gern ändern, hab ne Lieferung von crc bekommen  ).


----------



## Perry2011 (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo Liebe Biker Freuende ,

Erst mal Ein Gesundes Neues Jahr 

wollte mal fragen wie des bei euch so Aus sieht, ich komme von Obersteinbach bei Roth fahre immer ziemlich Alleine rum  und des is weng Langweilig  Würde mich mal Freuen wen wir mal zusammen Biken Gehen würden  

MFG

Marc / Perry2011
______________________________________________
Sry Meine Rechtschreibung ist Nicht die Beste  



Hier mal Paar Daten: 

ICQ: 381-718-399
Facebook: Marc Peruffo


----------



## BigJohn (9. Januar 2012)

Ab morgen solls Wetter ja wieder a weng besser werden. Wie wärs mit nem lockeren Nightride am Mittwoch?


----------



## alf126 (10. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,

mittwoch kann ich leider nicht. aber donnerstag würde ich von berg aus um 17 uhr starten können. wenn das bei euch geht, wann und wo. bitte bedenken, ich muss mit dem bike anreisen.

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (10. Januar 2012)

ich sollte theoretisch Mittwoch u. Donnerstag Zeit haben. Wobei Donnerstag wieder Regen im Anmarsch ist. Und Wasser hatte ich über Weihnachten genug 

@Alf: Da bietet sich als Treffpunkt Heng oder Pyrbaum an. 

@Perry: wo liegtn das? ist das im Süden von Roth? Da wäre die Anreise bis Heng oder Pyrbaum zumindest mit dem Rad etwas weit. 

Bei mir ist allerdings locker radeln angesagt, hab die Erkältung grad erst hinter mir...

Also: Fakten! Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit festlegen! Ne spontane Runde um Allersberg geht Mittwoch Abend spontan, so ab 18:00 z.B....


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2012)

chris84 schrieb:


> i
> Also: Fakten! Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit festlegen! Ne spontane Runde um Allersberg geht Mittwoch Abend spontan, so ab 18:00 z.B....


Spontan um Allersberg wär mir am liebsten, da ich einfach net sonderlich viel Zeit hab. Wenn wir mal mit dem selben Zug fahren würden, könnten wir auch schon was am Bahnhof ausmachen.


----------



## alf126 (11. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,

für eine schnelle abendrunde passt das nicht so gut. wie sieht es bei euch am WE aus? samstag (nach mittag) oder sonntagmorgen 10 uhr. würde gerne richtung allersberg kommen und mal was neues fahren.

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (11. Januar 2012)

@bigjohn: ich fahr heut voraussichtlich mit dem 15:40er...

@alf: Am WE sollte auf jeden Fall was gehen. Vielleicht sogar Samstag und Sonntag. Wir können mal ein wenig hier in der Gegend rumfahren, auch wenns da etwas flacher ist. Möninger Berg wird aber im unteren Bereich sehr sehr matschig sein


----------



## BigJohn (11. Januar 2012)

chris84 schrieb:


> @bigjohn: ich fahr heut voraussichtlich mit dem 15:40er...


Du glücklicher, so früh. Du hast net zufällig net roten Helm und ne klare Brille zum Radeln?



chris84 schrieb:


> @alf: Am WE sollte auf jeden Fall was gehen. Vielleicht sogar Samstag und Sonntag.


Am Wochenende muss ich wahrscheinlich mal wieder meine Wohnung in Ansbach besuchen, da wirds bei mir wahrscheinlich nix.


----------



## chris84 (11. Januar 2012)

wer früh anfängt... 

jo, aufm Weg zum Bahnhof bin ich für gewöhnlich mit rotem Helm und klarer Brille bekleidet 

Für morgen und Freitag siehts etwas nass aus...
Samstag dürfte es dann schon eher Schnee sein ;-) 

@Alf: legst du Termine fürs WE fest? Ich bin voraussichtlich flexibel, sowohl zeitlich als auch räumlich 
Aufm Möninger Berg hab ich heute mal die Lage gecheckt, ziemlich nass... macht nur eingeschränkt spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf126 (12. Januar 2012)

hallo chris,
sonntag 10 uhr würde mir gut passen. fahren wir auf/um den möninger und was dir sonst noch so einfällt (schöne schlammschlacht macht auch spass). bitte bestimm den treffpunkt. gps-daten nutzen mir aber nichts, wie du weißt, habe ich noch nicht mal einen tacho - also ein markanter treffpunkt wäre hilfreich. 
samstag ist vermutlich um 14 uhr treffen bei sports & more da würde ich mit fahren. kannst dich natürlich auch anschließen.

gruß
ralf


----------



## Perry2011 (12. Januar 2012)

@chris84: Hi ich Wohne da an der Kaserne also Da oben Kiliansdorf Adde mich doch mal in ICQ 381718399 oder in Facebook wen du es hast Unter (Marc Peruffo) würde mich mal freuen mit euch Zu Biken   *____* 

mfg

Marc


----------



## chris84 (12. Januar 2012)

von mir aus auch Schlammschlacht 

Samstag morgen muss ich noch nach Roth, mal gucken ob das zeitlich passt, dann wär ich pünktlich in NM. 
Sonntag 10:00 passt. Treffpunkt muss ich mir noch überlegen...


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2012)

Sonntag klink ich mich vielleicht auch mit ein, Samstag geh ich je nach Wetter auf eigene Faust ins Grüne.


----------



## alf126 (13. Januar 2012)

also runter mit den schutzblechen und brille auf. 
samstag geht leider nichts.
postbauer-heng wäre ein guter treffpunkt, vielleicht fährt doch noch jemand mit.

und wetter soll gut werden!!!

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (14. Januar 2012)

Wetter wird top! Vielleicht ists sogar ein wenig gefroren 

heute wird bei mir leider auch nix, ich wills auch wegen der gerade zurückliegenden erkältung noch nicht übertreiben 

Als Treffpunkt würde ich Köstlbach vorschlagen, das ist etwas übersichtlicher als Heng und man kann von dort erstmal zum warmwerden auf den Tyrolsberg. Dann in einer etwas südlichen Schleife Richtung Mönginger Berg (da dürfte es morgen ne Top Aussicht haben) und über die Allersberger Trails und evtl. Pyrbaum zurück Richtung Heng. 

Nach Köstlbach kommt man von NM super entlang der Bahnstrecke von Pölling aus. Treffpunkt ist dann einfach die Ortsmitte. 10:00Uhr!


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2012)

Nachdem wir nach Köstlbach geradelt sin noch warmfahren? Na ich werd mein bestes geben...
Wann fährst du da in Allersberg los?


----------



## chris84 (14. Januar 2012)

Bis Köstlbach sind ca. 11km, Wind voraussichtlich von der Seite, 9:20 Uhr Start hier in Allersberg sollte bei ganz entspannter Fahrweise genügen. 

Treffpunkt Getränke Mekka in der Neumarkter Straße, spätesten 9:25Uhr dort würd ich sagen. Passt das?


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2012)

Geht klar, weiß aber noch net ob ich so bald schon aus dem Bett komm. Hab heut ein Geburtstagskind im Haus. 
Ich dreh jetz dann noch ne Runde (versuch mal den alten Steinbruch zu finden). Hast du Lust/Zeit mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (14. Januar 2012)

heute klappt bei mir leider nicht...

so bald? Wenn wir jetzt um 8 starten würden würd ich die Aussage verstehen


----------



## alf126 (14. Januar 2012)

also dann bis morgen 10 uhr köstelbach.

@bigjohn, wir wollen doch nicht, dass du dein mittagessen verpasst.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2012)

So wie ihr das plant hab ich eher Sorge, dass ich zwei mal Frühstücke (das zweite mal dann rückwärts )


----------



## chris84 (14. Januar 2012)

ach was, das wird ganz gemütlich morgen. 

Aber zieht euch warm an, so wie es aussieht wirds morgen früh ein wenig zapfig sein


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2012)

war übrigens ganz gut, dass ich heut allein im Steinbruch war (hab erst noch ne ordentliche Ehrenrunde fast bis Reckenstetten gedreht^^), das hättest du dir net anschaun wolln.


----------



## chris84 (15. Januar 2012)

nette Runde war das heut! Und hervorragendes Wetter 

Und dank Frost auch praktisch matschfrei. 
Bis Mittwoch soll der Frost noch bleiben, 1-2 kleine Feierabendrunden sind da bei mir wohl noch drin 

Ansonsten: spätestens nächstes WE...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2012)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich weiß aber noch net, wann ich mich wieder von dir durch die Prärie hetzen lassen will


----------



## alf126 (16. Januar 2012)

die runde war zum jahresauftakt richtig gut und das wetter hat auch mit gepsielt.
die woche abends wird bei mir leider nichts. aber am WE können wir wieder los. es soll schnee geben - oder was auch immer. vielleicht kommen wir ja dann zu unserer schlammschlacht 

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (19. Januar 2012)

Die Wetteraussichten fürs Wochenende sind grauenhaft... 

Sonntag morgen 10 Uhr sollten wir trotzdem mal unverbindlich festhalten, Wenn es nicht regnet würd ich schon ein bisschen fahren gehen, notfalls ne trockene Teerrunde...


----------



## BigJohn (19. Januar 2012)

Wollte morgen mal ne Feierabendrunde mit Licht drehen. Solangs nur schneit und net regnet machts mir nix aus, man muss des ganze ja net unnötig in die Länge ziehen. Jedenfalls bin ich jetz so ausgestattet, dass ich net nochmal meine Zehen wiederbeleben muss


----------



## alf126 (20. Januar 2012)

sonntag bin ich dabei. im dillberg sollte man noch halbwegs fahren können. wir können uns um 10 oben an der bank treffen. und dann schauen wir mal was noch fahrbar ist. und vielleicht kommen wir ja zu unserer schlammschlacht. 

gruß
ralf


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2012)

Warten wir mal das Wetter ab, ich möcht mich da net zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.


----------



## chris84 (20. Januar 2012)

Morgen früh könnte es vielleicht sogar ein wenig weiß sein... Ich muss aber noch zum Praktiker 

Also bleibts bei Sonntag. Treffpunkt an der Bank ist etwas suboptimal, von meiner Seite aus kommt man da bei dem Wetter nicht rauf und muss ziemlich außen rum fahren. Ich würd vorschlagen wir treffen uns einfach noch mal in Köstlbach, das liegt mittig und bietet Potential in alle Richtungen. 

Wenns allzunass von unten ist werd ich aber mit dem Trekkingrad fahren, ich bekenne mich dann zum Weichei


----------



## chris84 (21. Januar 2012)

es war weiß heut morgen... aber der regen hat leider nicht allzulange auf sich warten lassen. 

So wie es im Moment aussieht werd ich morgen kein Rad fahren gehen. Das käme ja fast schon U-Boot-fahren gleich


----------



## alf126 (21. Januar 2012)

chris84 schrieb:


> Das käme ja fast schon U-Boot-fahren gleich



hallo freunde des longdrinks und des breitreifens,

schwimmen war ich heute und geduscht habe ich danach auch, man steil im downhill den kleinsten gang einlegt um nicht stecken zu bleiben - also das brauch ich morgen nicht. ich werde mich chris anschließen und das zweirädrige gefährt in der garage lassen. 
na dann prost und in der hoffnung das nächste woche mehr geht.



gruß 
ralf


----------



## thomas450 (22. Januar 2012)

alf126 schrieb:


> vielleicht kommen wir ja zu unserer schlammschlacht.


Bin grad zurück gekommen. Mit dem Schlamm war's gar nicht so schlimm. Wir haben uns meistens im Wald aufgehalten.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf126 (23. Januar 2012)

ja, die hatten viel mehr regen und wind vorhergesagt. habe mich nachher ein wenig geärgert, dass ich nicht gefahren bin. nächstes WE wieder.
wo fährst du im regelfall? vielleicht kann man ja mal gemeinsam eine runde drehen.

gruß
ralf


----------



## thomas450 (23. Januar 2012)

Ja der Wind war gestern schon übel. Bin über die freie Fläche vom Tyrolsberg Richtung Pavelsbach-Heide nach Hause gefahren. Hab gedacht mich bläst's vom Rad (voller Gegenwind). 

Vorher sind wir am Dillberg gefahren. Richtung Hausheim...


----------



## chris84 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich war dann gestern 2,5h Wandern... hat auch mal was  und das war auch ausgeprochen unmatschig 

nächstes WE geht bei mir leider nix, ich bin nicht im Lande. Mittwoch und/oder Freitag Abend könnte evtl. was gehen, falls jemand Lust hat...


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2012)

Bin am Wochenende wahrscheinlich in Ansbach, Freitag geht auch net. Den Mittwoch könnten wir mal unverbindlich für ne kürzere Runde festhalten.


----------



## chris84 (24. Januar 2012)

Mittwoch ist noch unsicher, Nachdem das mitm Praktiker am Samstag wg. Schnee schief gegangen ist wollt ich das morgen nochmal in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## BigJohn (25. Januar 2012)

Hey Chris, du hast mich grad überholt. Aber du hattest es so eilig auf deiner Rennmaschine, dass ich net mal was sagen konnte.


Ich kann heut net fahren. Der Akku von meiner Lampe is leer und am Hinterrad hab ich nen schleichenden Platten (muss ich dann mal nachschaun).


----------



## alf126 (27. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein neues spielzeug fürs grobe und möchte das am sonntagmorgen ausprobieren. 
wetter soll auch mit spielen. jemand dabei?

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (27. Januar 2012)

ich wie erwähnt leider nicht 

bin aber schon gespannt auf den neuen Hobel


----------



## thomas450 (27. Januar 2012)

alf126 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein neues spielzeug fürs grobe und möchte das am sonntagmorgen ausprobieren.
> wetter soll auch mit spielen. jemand dabei?
> ...



Bin am Sonntag Vormittag unterwegs.
8:30Uhr Pyrbaum
9:00Uhr Postbauer Bahnhof

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (1. Februar 2012)

ein neues WE naht... Es ist zwar etwas frisch draußen, aber dafür absolut matschfrei 

Ich werd morgen abend mal testen ob Spikes erforderlich sind oder nicht... Am Samstag und/oder Sonntag könnte man dann ein schön frostiges Wintertürchen starten... Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## alf126 (2. Februar 2012)

ich brenne förmlich darauf,  das neue bike zu testen. aber das entscheide ich kurzfristig, schicke dir dann eine sms.

bin die ganze woche schon bei frostigen temperaturen mit dem rad unterwegs und heute morgen -14C°. da geht nicht viel, dick eingepackt wie ein michelin-menschchen auf dem rad sitzen. mit sport hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun und der spassfaktor bleibt auf der strecke.

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (2. Februar 2012)

also, Spikes sind nicht schlecht, aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich um z.Zt. ordentlich zu biken. 
Mein Frostschutz scheint auch noch ok zu sein, hatte heute auf ner lockeren 2h-Runde keinerlei Probleme. Nur aus dem Wald raus in den Wind sollte man nicht zu lange fahren 

Und dass es keinen Spaß gemacht hat kann ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sagen 

Also Samstag und Sonntag jeweils 2-3h sollten drin sein. Sonntag aber voraussichtlich erst Mittags...


----------



## chris84 (4. Februar 2012)

die 2,5h heut liefen super, 1a Bodenbedingungen  

Schlaucht aber ungefähr wie 5h im Sommer  
Ein ganz klares Leistungsderating ist auch erkennbar 

Morgen starte ich hier in Allersberg um 13:30Uhr, ich plane mal max. 3h, Tyrolsberg, Staufer Berg und Buchberg evtl...

Jemand dabei?


----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2012)

Könnt ich mich damit anfreunden, alle drei Berge könnten aber a weng heftig werden, will am Montag noch mitn Rad nach Schwabach...


----------



## chris84 (4. Februar 2012)

im Prinzip brauchst du nicht jeden Berg mitzunehmen, sondern kannst auch zwischendrin abbrechen und locker heim rollen. Musst nur gucken ob du den entsprechenden Weg nach Hause auch findest. Vom Tyrolsberg kann man ganz gut über Pavelsbach zurück fahren, vom Staufer Berg über Röckersbühl, Möning und Schwarzach. Muss man sich aber ein kleinwenig für auskennen, damit man das findet. 

Und dran denken etwas zu trinken (frostfrei im Rucksack) und was zu Futtern (Müsliriegel/Schokolade) mitzuholen, die Kälte zieht einem regelrecht die Energie aus dem Körper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2012)

Wie schauts aus? Halb zwei am Mekka? Bisschen fahr ich auf jeden Fall mit (mal als Generalprobe, wie ich über länger mit der Kälte zurechtkomm).


----------



## chris84 (5. Februar 2012)

jep, geht klar. bis später!


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2012)

uah halb schaff ich net ganz


----------



## chris84 (5. Februar 2012)

mist... länger als 5 min konnte ich leider nicht warten, sonst wäre ich erfroren... Hatte mich nämlich beeilt um pünktlich da zu sein und deshalb deinen letzten Post nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2012)

Joa is a weng blöd gelaufen, heut. Da ham wir uns wohl um 5 Minuten verpasst. Wir sollten doch mal Handynummern tauschen.

Ich hab mir dann heut ne kleine Entspannungrunde gegönnt, aber mit knapp 4 Stunden hats a weng länger gedauert, als es meinen Füsen zum Schluss recht war.


----------



## chris84 (5. Februar 2012)

bei mir warens auch fast 4h, aber schon relativ stramm, um die Extremitäten warm zu halten 

nächstes mal Treffen wir uns einfach bei mir, liegt ja eh aufm Weg. Adresse und Handynummer kommen per PN ;-)


----------



## chris84 (10. Februar 2012)

ein neues Wochenende mit brilliantem Wetter steht in den Startlöchern... es wird zwar wieder etwas frisch, aber es war schon schlimmer 

wie schauts aus morgen und Sonntag? Ich würd jeweils gegen 10 in Allersberg starten, um die Mittags"wärme" mitzunehmen. 

Jemand am Start?

btw: am WE ist Dance on Ice auf der Rothsee-Vorsperre: http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/h...immung-auf-dem-kleinen-Rothsee;art596,2555957
Ich werd mich Samstag nachmittag da hinbegeben...


----------



## chris84 (28. Februar 2012)

der Frühling kommt! 

was geht am WE? am Sonntag morgen wär ich auf jeden Fall am Start, egal wo hin! Treffpunkt 9:30 oder 10:00? Von meiner Seite würde sich Köstlbach wieder anbieten.

Wer ist am Start?

Samstag geht evtl. auch, aber noch nicht sicher... Donnerstag evtl. ein Nightride...


----------



## BigJohn (28. Februar 2012)

Falls ich in Allersberg bin, dann leider ohne Radl, sorry.


----------



## alf126 (2. März 2012)

hallo, 

sonntag morgen passt. starte hier um 9 uhr, 9:30 köstelbach mitte. habe leider nur 3 stunden zeit. aber dass sollte ja nicht hindern.

gruss
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (2. März 2012)

geht klar! 9:30 Uhr Köstlbach. 3h reichen locker  schauen wir mal was die Bodenbedinungen so her geben und ob ich auf nicht gefrorenem Boden überhaupt noch fahren kann


----------



## chris84 (8. März 2012)

was geht am we?
samstag solls wetter ziemlich gut werden... sonntag sieht wieder etwas wechselhafter aus... ich wär flexibel!


----------



## Stritty (13. März 2012)

Also am Mittwoch den: 14.3 bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dem Bike unterwegs.

Wenn wer zeit hat, so ab 15-16h dann würde ich mich freuen. Treffpunkt kann man dann ja über SMS oder hier über Pn ausmachen.

Ich fahre in 92348 Berg los. kann aber auch gerne wo hinkommen, kein Problem!

Bis Mittwoch!!


----------



## chris84 (13. März 2012)

15 Uhr ist etwas früh für mich unter der Woche 
Ich weiß noch nicht wann ich morgen abend los komme, aber Berg ist für ne Feierabendtour auch etwas weit weg. 

fürs Wochenende: Samstag 9h Sonne, Sonntag 8h. Da sollte ne ordentliche Tour drin sein! Wie wärs damit: 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80559.html 
Treffpunkt in Nbg am Bahnhof, individuelle Anreise mit dem Zug. Ende in Neumarkt. Statt der Zeugenberg käme auch Frankenalp als letztes drittel in Frage. 

Wer hat interesse? Lieber Samstag oder Sonntag? 

Bin aber auch für alles andere offen...


----------



## Stritty (13. März 2012)

Mist........ NBG ist wie du schon gesagt hast einfach zu weit weg. Schade..


----------



## BigJohn (13. März 2012)

oha 93km mit dem Programm sind aber heftig


----------



## chris84 (13. März 2012)

ganz so viel werdens nicht werden, bis zum Buchberg runter ist für die jahreszeit etwas stramm. Bis Neumarkt dürften es 60 werden denk ich.


----------



## alf126 (14. März 2012)

melde mich noch dazu, wir wollten am sonntag auch fahren. könnte man sich auch am kanal treffen. würde dann mit dem rad bis dahin pedalieren.
lass uns am freitag doch mal telefonieren.
samstag kann ich leider nicht

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (14. März 2012)

Sonntag geht von meiner Seite aus klar. 

wo am Kanal meinste? Ich wär prinzipiell relativ flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stritty (17. März 2012)

Bei mir ist Sonntag den 18.3 ne tour geplant:

Wann: Sonntag 18.3.2012 um ca 16h
Wo: OMV Tankstelle in 92348 Berg gegenüber vom netto
Wie: Alles was geht, hautpsache Spaß machts...
Dauer: bis ca 3 Stunden...

Wenn wer mitfahren möchte einfach bescheid geben...


----------



## alf126 (17. März 2012)

hallo zusammen,

wir fahren morgen früh: teffpunkt St. Helena um 10 uhr oder wer lust hat 9 uhr obere marktstr. sparkasse neumarkt
wer lust hat einfach melden oder zum treffpunkt kommen

gruß
ralf


----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2012)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß, mein Rad und ich gehn zur Zeit leider getrennte Wege.

@Chris: Dein Werkzeug passt net in den Briefkasten


----------



## chris84 (17. März 2012)

ich bin um 9 an der Sparkasse Neumarkt!

@bigJohn: braucht ihr ne Beziehungsberatung? 
über dem Briefkasten wäre auch noch ein Zeitungsrohr


----------



## alf126 (20. März 2012)

hallo zusammen,

donnerstag 17 uhr in berg an der OMV-Tankstelle. es geht richtung dillberg (teil von der neumarkter runde) oder was sonst noch so unter die räder kommt.
wer lust hat einfach melden oder zum treffpunkt kommen.

gruß
ralf


----------



## Stritty (20. März 2012)

*******, ich muss donnerstag bis 20h arbeiten..Aber Samstags bin ich wieder mit der Truppe vom Sport and more dabei...14h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (20. März 2012)

ich bin am kränkeln 

sollte ich wieder erwarten fit sein bin ich dabei. Melde mich dann aber noch bzgl. Treffpunkt, 17Uhr Berg dürfte ich vermutlich nicht schaffen...


----------



## Stritty (21. März 2012)

Hier nochmal etwas beständiges:

Ich fahre* jeden Mittwoch* eine kleine Feierabendrunde da ich nur bis 14h arbeiten muss.
Jeden Mittwoch heißt auch wenn es Regnet, schneit, oder die Sonne unerbittlich brennt!

Da ich selbständig bin kann ich es nicht tausendprozentig versprechen,  wenn halt die Praxis überquillt dann muss ich halt doch länger arbeiten!

Ob ich jetzt um 15h oder erst um 17h fahre ist mir eigentlich egal, wenn  Mittwochs interesse besteht, dann kann man gerne eine Uhrzeit  ausmachen.

*Treffpunkt ist immer die OMV in Berg gegenüber dem Netto.* Wenn  jemand mitfahren möchte bitte mir bescheid sagen, ich fahre zwar immer  an der OMV vorbei aber wenn ich das weiß dann warte ich natürlich.

Strecke:

ca. 1,5 Stunden, keine großen Steigungen, etwas am Kanal entlang, viel  Wald, und meistens mache ich für nen paar jumps über die Quarter noch an  der Skaterbahn halt. 
*Ist halt eher ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde, die vor allem Spaß und den Kopf frei machen soll.*

Natürlich kann man die noch etwas verlängern, das machen wir dann halt individuell aus.

Pace:
knapp unter 20km/h

Wichtig:

Flow und Spaß haben.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand.

See you on the Trail!


----------



## chris84 (21. März 2012)

ich muss für morgen auf jeden Fall absagen... Die Erkältung zwingt mich zu pausieren... zum kotzen is das bei dem Wetter


----------



## chris84 (30. März 2012)

so, ich bin wieder fit, die Erkältung sollte abgeklungen sein 

Was geht am Sonntag morgen? Wetter soll ganz manierlich werden, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so warm, aber das soll uns ja nicht stören. 
Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Sonntag morgen würd ich als Treffpunkt wie üblich 10Uhr vorschlagen, Köstlbach z.B.. Ich bin aber flexibel...


----------



## BigJohn (30. März 2012)

Die Woche kann ich leider net, bin mal wieder ohne Fahrrad (beobachte aber grad ein gebrauchtes als Zweitrad  ). Aber über Ostern nehmen wir mal die Räder mit nach Abg, oder bist du da in der alten Heimat?


----------



## chris84 (30. März 2012)

über Ostern bin ich in der alten Heimat... da geht das Bike natürlich auch mit hin. Am WE nach Ostern bin ich aber wieder hier...


----------



## BigJohn (31. März 2012)

An unserem Timing müssen wir eindeutig noch arbeiten


----------



## alf126 (31. März 2012)

hi chris,

köstelbach klingt gut. ich müsste um 13 uhr wieder zu hause sein, können wir uns auch um 9 uhr treffen?

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (31. März 2012)

jep, das sollte sich einrichten lassen. Bei dem krassen Westwind bin ich ja ruckzuck in Köstlbach ;-) 

Dann Treffpunkt 9:00 Köstlbach!


----------



## alf126 (31. März 2012)

dann bis morgen 9 uhr

gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf126 (5. April 2012)

hallo zusammen,

tour am freitag 10 uhr. unter termine zu finden.

gruss
ralf


----------



## BigJohn (5. April 2012)

Ich find da nix


----------



## alf126 (5. April 2012)

guckst du unter 

Last Minute Biking -> 06.04.2012 10:00 in 92318 Neumarkt i.d. Opf. (DE) (0)  mitfahren


----------



## Stritty (5. April 2012)

Ähh wo ist die kanalbrücke in Loderbach?

Könnten wir auch net ein bisschen später fahren? Sodass ich wenigstens ein wenig ausschlafen kann?

Danke dir...


----------



## BigJohn (5. April 2012)

Naja is mir eher zu knapp, ich würd dich/euch ja eh nur aufhalten. Aber dein neues Spielzeug musst dir schon mal vorstellen.


----------



## alf126 (2. Mai 2012)

hallo,

wer hat lust morgen (donnerstag) eine feierabendrunde zu drehen, ab brücke loderbach 18 uhr, ca. 2 std, richtung dillberg, zeugenbergrunde oder so?

gruss
ralf


----------



## chris84 (2. Mai 2012)

ich kann morgen leider nicht... muss lange arbeiten


----------



## chris84 (3. Mai 2012)

wie schauts morgen freitag aus? Ich wollte früh Feierabend machen und so gegen 16:00 aufm Rad sitzen. Vielleicht auch schon früher 

Wer ist am Start?


----------



## BigJohn (3. Mai 2012)

Bin mal wieder ohne Rad in Abg, aber das ändert sich bald 

Übringens war am Fuji nur das Schaltauge krumm. Hat man gleich gesehen, weil die Kante nimmer ordentlich am Rahmen angelegen ist. Da ich eh grad eine Vollachse vom Cannondale frei hatte hab ichs direkt grade gezogen. Danke für die Anleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf126 (4. Mai 2012)

ich kann leider nicht, bin frühestens ab sonntag wieder mit von der partie. das sollten wir aber schon mal vormerken. richtung velburg wäre sicherlich eine variante. vielleicht schaffe ich es, was vorzubereiten.

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (4. Mai 2012)

Richtung Velburg könnte man sich an diesem Wanderweg orientieren: 
http://www.fraenkischer-albverein.de/wandern/unsere-wanderwege/687-weg-nr-038
Ich befürchte aber am Sonntag ist das Wetter nicht so optimal für ne richtig lange tour...


----------



## Deleted224050 (20. Juni 2012)

Hey,

wenn du mal nen Radverein in deiner Nähe suchst: http://www.radfreunde-hip.de

Wir fahren ab und zu mal größere Touren und treffen uns regelmäßig unter der woche zum trainieren. Wenn du noch fragen hast kannst mich einfach anschreiben


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juni 2012)

Der Chris is schon in nem Radverein, aber ich werds mir duch den Kopf gehen lassen, wenn ich mich wieder in der alten Heimat niederlassen sollte


----------



## chris84 (20. Juni 2012)

@Jonas: man kann auch in mehreren Vereinen Mitglied sein 

@Marc0: gibt doch einfach mal hier Bescheid wenn ihr wieder mal eine größere Tour fahren wollt. Dann käme ich einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juni 2012)

DU schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (22. Juni 2012)

einen von den Hilpoltsteiner Radfreunden hab ich gestern auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit in Allersberg in der Baustelle gesehen... Das warst nicht zufällig du @Marc0?

Jemand Bock am Sonntag morgen zu fahren?


----------



## BigJohn (22. Juni 2012)

Bin leider net in Allersberg, aber nächste Wochenende könnten wir mal die Kanonenkugel standesgemäß einweihen


----------



## Deleted224050 (25. Juni 2012)

ne war ich ned. muss jemand anders ausm verein gewesen sein. gibt ja genügend leute die des trikot besitzen


----------



## alf126 (26. Juli 2012)

hallo zusammen,

um noch mal ein bisschen bewegung hier rein zu bekommen. 
für sonntagmorgen habe ich einen termin gesetzt. also wer lust hat, einfach als mitfahrer eintragen.

gruss
ralf


----------



## chris84 (26. Juli 2012)

und hier der link zu dem Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13207

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## chris84 (4. August 2012)

morgen (Sonntag) steht wieder ne Tour auf dem Plan. Start um 8:00Uhr in Köstlbach, lockere ca. 4h rund um Neumarkt. Termin siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13234
Wer fährt mit?


----------



## Downfall (23. August 2012)

Hey Leute ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr inzwischen ein paar trails gefuden habt ?

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Greding (Obermässing) und fahre schon etwas länger mtb bei uns in der Gegend. Leider hab ich bis et leider keine wirklichen trails gefunden 

meistends sind es halt nur paar waldwegen und ein paar steilhänge die aber nicht zu lange sind ...

gruß manu


----------



## chris84 (25. August 2012)

Greding ist leider nicht ganz unsere Richtung, wir sind meistens im Neumarkter Raum bis hoch zum Moritzberg unterwegs, also Ostfrankenalp. Das wird für dich wohl etwas weit weg sein, aber Trails gibts da einige! Je weiter man Richtung Fränkische kommt, desto mehr/besser ....


----------



## alf126 (27. August 2012)

oder du packst deinen hobel ins auto und kommst rüber. zu fahren gibts jede menge - bergauf wie bergab - und für jeden was dabei.

@chris, wie siehts die tage oder WE bei dir aus?

gruss
ralf


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2012)

Ich würde eigentlich auch gerne mal wieder mit euch fahren, mein Cannondale lechzt förmlich nach ein paar anständigen Kilometern. Aber morgen geh ich erst mal mit der TDM in Frankreich auf die Suche nach geteerten Trails. Vielleicht wirds ja Ende September bevor das neue Semester anfängt wieder was. Da kommen wir mit den Temperaturen auch langsam wieder in meinen Wohlfühlbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf126 (30. August 2012)

hallo zusammen,

am sonntagmorgen um 10 uhr will ich eine runde drehen. wer hat lust, laune und zeit in den zeugenbergen auf den trails das unterholz zu glätten?  3-4h oder was auch immer, da sind wir flexibel
treffpunkt: sparkasse obere marktstraße

gruss
ralf


----------



## chris84 (30. August 2012)

Dabei... wenns Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Downfall (31. August 2012)

Ich kann leider nicht...wurde vorgestern an der Schulter operiert.... viel Spaß euch
Ich.muss leider noch etwa 5 Monate warten bis ich wieder fahren darf


----------



## alf126 (1. September 2012)

so was ist immer ärgerlich.

gute besserung!


----------



## alf126 (7. September 2012)

hallo,

das wochenende ruft und das wetter zeigt sich von der besten seite. sonntagmorgen sitze ich zwischen 7 und 8 uhr auf dem bike. wer lust hat mitzufahren, einfach melden. strecke ist irgend was um neumarkt rum. wem das zu früh ist, man kann sich auch später irgendwo treffen.

gebt kurz bescheid, dann kann ich die grobe richtung planen.

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (7. September 2012)

das Wetter scheint wirklich perfekt zu werden! 

Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Treffpunkt um 8 Uhr in Köstlbach?


----------



## X-Fire (7. September 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein paar nette trails um neumarkt.
hab hier jetzt mal paar seiten gelesen, da scheint es auch ein paar sachen zu geben. es steht leider nirgends dabei, was das so für trails sind. gibts da auch trails auf denen man mit nem freerider ordentlich spaß haben kann oder sind das eher welche fürs tourenbike?


----------



## alf126 (10. September 2012)

hallo,

also die ewig langen abfahrten wirst du nicht finden. es ist eine gute mischung von allem. wenn du also mit deinem bike auch halbwegs touren fahren kannst/möchtest, gibt's schon was für dich.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (14. September 2012)

hallo zusammen,

wer zeit und lust hat am sonntagmorgen eine runde zu drehen, bitte melden. 

gruss
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (14. September 2012)

ich bin sonntag morgen leider verhindert...


----------



## krasse-banny911 (14. September 2012)

Wer seine C-guide V.2 am Tyrolsberg verloren hat, sie liegt immer noch an Ort und Stelle und möchte gerne abgeholt werden. Danke.


----------



## alf126 (28. September 2012)

hallo zusammen,

sonntagmorgen 8 uhr an der sparkasse obere marktstr. in NM. wem das zu früh ist, kann auch später dazu kommen. strecke wird die zeugenbergrunde sein, angefangen am dillberg.
 also einfach melden.
 heute abend will ich auch noch eine runde drehen, zur burg hoch und dann über ein paar trails rüber zu mariahilfsberg und dann mal sehen was die lichtverhältnisse sagen.
 jemand dabei, bitte melden. start etwa um 16 uhr, treffen beim sammüller parkplatz.

gruss
 ralf


----------



## chris84 (28. September 2012)

Sonntag bin ich dabei! Wetter soll gut werden.

Ob ich 8 Uhr schaffe weiß ich im Moment noch nicht, ich meld mich dann ggf. aufm Handy, oder ich bin um 8 an der Sparkasse...


----------



## alf126 (29. September 2012)

ich muss leider absagen, mein schaltwerk hat sich verabschiedet.
und ja chris du hast recht, bei der nächsten großen investition kommt ne rohloff rein. 

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie schauts am Sonntag aus? Goldenes Oktoberwetter ist gemeldet! Wenn mich die Erkältung nicht noch erwischt bin ich für fast alle Schandtaten bereit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2012)

Goldenes Oktoberwetter sieht für mich anders aus, eher grauer November. Hat dich aber mit sicherheit net abgehalten oder?


----------



## chris84 (22. Oktober 2012)

ich war tatsächlich nicht unterwegs... aber da war weniger das Wetter dran schuld, sonst wär ich heut auch nicht mit dem Rad in die Arbeit gefahren


----------



## chris84 (17. November 2012)

Bevor der Thread hier ganz im Winterschlaf verschwindet...

Was geht am Sonntag morgen? Jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen? Es verspricht immerhin trocken zu bleiben, und wenn man die Hoffnung nicht ganz aufgibt kommt vielleicht doch mal noch die Sonne raus 

Wer hat Lust auf ne lockere herbstliche Runde?


----------



## chris84 (23. November 2012)

neues Wochenende, neuer Versuch: wie schauts aus am Sonntag morgen? Wetter soll ordentlich werden, jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## BigJohn (23. November 2012)

Bin leider wieder nicht im Lande


----------



## alf126 (20. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen,

wer von euch hat zeit und lust am WE oder an den Feiertagen eine jahresabschlussrunde (zeugenbergrunde oder was auch immer) zu drehen? die chancen auf eine schlammschlacht stehen gut aber die temperaturen sollen erträglich werden. ausser an heiligabend kann ich mich an den tagen für 2-3 stunden aufs bike schwingen. 
gebt doch kurz bescheid, dann setz ich noch einen termin.

gruß
ralf


----------



## Perry2011 (20. Dezember 2012)

alf126 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer von euch hat zeit und lust am WE oder an den Feiertagen eine jahresabschlussrunde (zeugenbergrunde oder was auch immer) zu drehen? die chancen auf eine schlammschlacht stehen gut aber die temperaturen sollen erträglich werden. ausser an heiligabend kann ich mich an den tagen für 2-3 stunden aufs bike schwingen.
> gebt doch kurz bescheid, dann setz ich noch einen termin.
> ...


Guten Abend  wollte mal fragen wo des wäre wo ihr los 
Fahrt ? Und ja hätte auf jeden fall Interesse könnt's mich ja mal adden in Facebook Marc Peruffo des Bild mit Farbe  
Würde mich freuen  ...
MfG Marc . P


----------



## alf126 (11. Januar 2013)

ein frohes neues und sturzfreies jahr an alle.

sonntag werde ich eine runde drehen.
und an alle mit einwänden..."ja, es wird schlammig"  aber es ist fahrbar.

treffpunkt: sparkasse neumarkt, obere marktstrasse, sonntagmorgen 10 uhr
wer lust hat, einfach bescheid geben.

gruss 
ralf


----------



## chris84 (11. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei!

es wird frostig,  also nix mit matsch


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2013)

Habe mich ja in letzter Zeit "etwas" rar gemacht. Könnte aber durchaus sein, dass ich für die Bachelorarbeit einen Heimatnahe Verwendung erwirken kann. Wir werden sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (5. April 2013)

Von Frühling ist zwar noch nicht so viel zu spüren, am Sonntag wäre ich aber dennoch mal wieder für ne kleine Tour zu haben, z.B. Zeugenberge, oder um Neumarkt. Vielleicht auch Altdorf o.ä. 

Jemand Interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## alf126 (11. April 2013)

der frühling kommt und der wald ruft. also packt eure bikes raus. sonntag morgen wird das wurzelwerk wieder bearbeitet.

wer lust, einfach melden.

gruß ralf


----------



## chris84 (11. April 2013)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei! Vormittags könnte ich so ab 9 Uhr in Allersberg starten... 9:30 Köstlbach?


----------



## alf126 (13. April 2013)

9:30 Köstelbach passt. gib einfach kurz vorher bescheid, falls etwas dazwischen kommt.


----------



## chris84 (13. April 2013)

alles klar, ich melde mich falls ichs nicht schaffe...


----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2013)

Bin morgen früh auf nem Fahrsicherheitstraining mit dem motorisierten Fahrrad. Trotzdem viel Spaß euch beiden.


----------



## chris84 (20. April 2013)

neues WE neues Glück...

morgen solls wieder sonniger werden, und deutlich 2-stellige Temperaturen. Ideale Bedingungen für ne lockere Runde. 
Jemand Interesse? Start meinerseits 9:00 in Allersberg


----------



## alf126 (20. April 2013)

geflickte kette neues glück. 
9:30 köstelbach ist gut. habe bis ca. 12 uhr zeit. mehr schaff ich im moment eh nicht, bin ziemlich aus dem training raus. wir müssen also eine lockere runde fahren.

gruß
ralf


----------



## impossible2lose (13. Mai 2013)

Hey Ho, 


ich hab das hier gelesen, leider etwas spät. 

Ich hab bis vor einem Jahr in Allersberg gewohnt & Bin jetzt 20km weg am Zollhaus in Nürnberg. 
Ich hätte Lust mal ne Runde mitzufahren, zumal auch die R9 schön bis zum Rothsee Bahnhof flitzt in 15 Minuten. 

Ihr könnt mich gerne anschreiben, bzw hier antworten - über beides würde ich mich freuen!  

LG i2l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (15. Mai 2013)

wg. Nachwuchs klappts bei mir im Moment nicht so wirklich regelmäßig mit dem Biken. Wenns denn klappt, dann meist Sonntags morgens. Ich wollt auch mal wieder in die Altdorfer Ecke fahren, da war ich schon lange nicht mehr.... würde sich anbieten. 

Üblicherweise schreibe ich hier rechtzeitig wenn mal wieder ne planbare Tour auf dem Programm steht...


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Biker aus der Oberpfalz,

der Sportverein Freihausen (Kreis NM) veranstaltet am 20. Juli 2013 erstmalig einen Bike-Marathon.

Strecke: 46 km mit 950 Hm (für Einsteiger 23 km mit 475 Hm)

Anmeldung unter www.svfreihausen.de

Würde mich freuen, euch in 92358 Waldkirchen begrüßen zu dürfen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Thomas


----------

